# Nikon mirrorless with FF curved sensor?



## keithcooper (Jul 20, 2017)

Interesting new Japanese patent (2017-125904) from Nikon has a curved full frame sensor to go with a 35mm f2 lens







http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/mirrorless-camera-rumours/


----------



## Jopa (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh wow! That looks similar to the Sony RX1, but probably more compact due to the curved sensor. Nikon is getting serious!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2017)

A curved sensor makes sense for a fixed lens point and shoot. It makes much less sense for a interchangeable lens camera, because of the time needed to build up a significant number of high quality lenses. Unless a practical adapter could be made (Unlikely), it could be many years before a significant selection of lenses was available.

The advantage could be a higher quality image using less glass, and in smaller form factor with lower weight. The price of producing the sensor might be a big issue, new tech is full of risks, and thus expensive.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 21, 2017)

A bit more like this one here 




Jopa said:


> Oh wow! That looks similar to the Sony RX1, but probably more compact due to the curved sensor. Nikon is getting serious!


----------



## Jopa (Jul 21, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> A bit more like this one here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the Sony is actually smaller (and FF)?
https://www.sony.com/electronics/cyber-shot-compact-cameras/dsc-rx1rm2
It also has some interesting tech onboard like optical _variable_ low-pass filter, but not IBIS I think...

If Nikon pulls off a curved sensor it will beat both. That's good news they still can develop a fancy sensor themselves without relying on Sony (I hope).


----------



## Khalai (Jul 21, 2017)

Jopa said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > A bit more like this one here
> ...



But Sony RX1R II is also expensive as hell. You can buy 5D IV for that! Almost Leica pricing territory for a fixed lens compact IMHO.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 21, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > SecureGSM said:
> ...



If Nikon makes that one like the DF, it won't be cheap either!


----------



## stevelee (Jul 22, 2017)

For shooting video you are going to watch on a curved-screen TV.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 22, 2017)

stevelee said:


> For shooting video you are going to watch on a curved-screen TV.



...and all this stuff ends up in our curved retina. The world is curved!


----------

